# BMQ June 18



## chappyk (13 Apr 2007)

Anyone on here starting Basic on the 18th of June?


----------



## chappyk (18 Apr 2007)

I can't be the only one on the forum going to BASIC in June am I?


----------



## dardt (18 Apr 2007)

I'm currently loaded on this course starting 18-Jun in St-Jean, my trade is Aerospace Control Operator (AC Op).

I was hoping to get on the 7-May course but it's full, I was also told there are no other courses starting in May.

See you all there !


----------



## chappyk (19 Apr 2007)

its nice to know that I am not the only old fart going......I picked airforce as my element too.


----------



## Dinger_ca (21 Apr 2007)

get used to climbing stairs guys!!, if your not already you will be very quickly


----------



## stealthylizard (21 Apr 2007)

I would love to get in BMQ in June, but I still have a ways to go on my application process.  I just called them up yesterday, to see how I was doing.  They are waiting for my VOS, and should be contacting me in approximately 3 weeks.  I last did my CFAT in 2000, so I suspect I may have to do it again, same with my medical and interview.  I am hoping to be back to work in the next 3 weeks though, so I hope they will make the effort to call me on my cell and leave a message, as most of my work is done in the middle of nowhere (gotta love the places they put us in the oilfield, lol) with limited phone access.


----------



## Canadian2cool (8 May 2007)

yea ill be at Stjean during that time, im going for infantry


----------



## aesop081 (8 May 2007)

Canadian2cool said:
			
		

> yea ill be at Stjean during that time, im going for infantry



Too bad you haven't done your testing yet.  Like you were told in another thread, you have no clue when you will be going to BMQ so stop posting in every single BMQ thread that you will  be there at that time.


----------



## Canadian2cool (8 May 2007)

yea i have done my testing


----------



## Keebler (8 May 2007)

Have you been given an offer of employment with the CF is the question?


----------



## Canadian2cool (9 May 2007)

yea, theyve offered me the job, i wouldnt have posted in the pages if i didnt have one


----------



## Keebler (9 May 2007)

Congrats then!!


----------



## Canadian2cool (9 May 2007)

well thank you


----------



## imasoldia (30 May 2007)

ill be headin out for the June 18th course ill be going into infantry
cant wait!! :threat: should be fun :threat:


----------



## imasoldia (30 May 2007)

i heard everyone going for the june 18th is from the ottawa area  and im from pembroke anyone else going on june 18th  from the pembroke region  :bullet:  and swearing in on friday the 1st of june


----------



## BestodaBest (30 May 2007)

Ive been tasked as a driver in meaford June 18-August 31... BMQ/SQ/DP1
Just ask the driver's for BestodaBest!


----------



## Brett (31 May 2007)

Hahaha, I'll make sure I do that!

BestodaBest you say?

 8)


----------

